# Springer spaniels, tell all



## Savkins (10 April 2017)

Tell me all about them please. We've been thinking of getting a dog for ages, putting together ideas for exercising, training etc. Dog geek me . MIL has told me there is a litter of springer spaniels for sale in her village. KC registered, first vacs done and microchipped, breeder wants them to go to homes that she knows so she can keep track and be available for training/help/emergencies. I'm sorely tempted but I need to know what I'm getting into. I've had dogs all my life, terriers, labs and huskies and OH has had collies all his life. Spaniels are new territory for both of us and we want to get it right. Please tell me all you can, add pics if you feel like it *pretty pretty please*
Thanks in advance


----------



## JillA (10 April 2017)

Some call them "silly springers" and they can be a bit hyper. That said I had one who wasn't but she was a rehomed one so devoted to me, and a friend recently told me her two would rather doss in their beds than bounce around the place. One has to be hoiked out of its bed every morning! Those are both liver and white. 
They are lovely dogs and really trainable, fabulous for agility and generally happy happy happy!


----------



## Savkins (10 April 2017)

I was looking into agility as an outlet for energy for both of us .  My mum had a husky x lab and he is the laziest thing in lazy town and a lab that has to be actively encouraged to even move, we have that effect on dogs. I am aware that a puppy is most likely to be hyper for a while but we're on board for that. We have worked out a system for making sure that whatever dog we get will be properly exercised and entertained, so want one of those tennis ball machines that fires a ball and they have to retrieve it, that one might be more for me than the dog though. I'm really looking forward to getting to know our local area, I moved her 6 months ago and only really know my way to work and the yard.


----------



## PorkChop (10 April 2017)

Well we have eight!  They are working bred though, none of them are hyper.  Favourite activity is sleeping 

I used to take them shooting nearly everyday throughout the winter, but we have moved and I don't really work them anymore.

They are extremely bidable and easy to train, I think they are a lovely breed.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 April 2017)

I love them but don't have one due to their love of mud and water, they are often a bit smelly to live with and can suffer from ear infections, they are not a dog o would want indoors. That said I am lazy with regards to washing and grooming dogs, I don't want to wash a dog daily. I like buzzy dogs and am a definite fan of spaniels.


----------



## Savkins (10 April 2017)

PorkChop said:



			Well we have eight!  They are working bred though, none of them are hyper.  Favourite activity is sleeping 

I used to take them shooting nearly everyday throughout the winter, but we have moved and I don't really work them anymore.

They are extremely bidable and easy to train, I think they are a lovely breed.
		
Click to expand...

8! Wow. I would love that many but OH would have a heart attack . The more I hear about them the more I want one. Can I ask what you feed and how it works for them, mums dogs are on RAW because thats what works for the husky and the lab will eat anything.
Training wise do you have any books or DVDs you can recommend, I'm very much of the mind of reward the good and ignore the bad, does that work for springers?
I'm trying not to get too excited as we have to run everything past the landlord but we kn ow he has allowed pets in the past and hopefully we've proven to be good tenants so far.


----------



## druid (10 April 2017)

I've got 3 with another on the way - all trialling bred. They need a job, imo. Mine work and field trial all winter - the oldest was made up to Champion a few months ago. Walks don't exist for mine, they are at heel or hunting/retrieving under control but they do have a paddock to blow off steam in together. 

I have never found them dirty dogs, in fact they are often commented on by house guests as not smelling "doggy". Minimal grooming unless we have a show coming up.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 April 2017)

twiggy2 said:



			I love them but don't have one due to their love of mud and water, they are often a bit smelly to live with and can suffer from ear infections, they are not a dog o would want indoors. That said I am lazy with regards to washing and grooming dogs, I don't want to wash a dog daily. I like buzzy dogs and am a definite fan of spaniels.
		
Click to expand...

How many have you had? My three don't smell except temporarily when they're wet. Yes, they like water, although one of mine didn't.

 Mine live indoors although the back door stays open all day in clement weather. One of mine is working bred and used to do epic walks when younger. Now he's 14, he gallops round the park or woods for as long as 40 minutes then is an angel at home, although now deaf.  

The pet bred two are very different to each other. One needs entertaining, but this consists of ten minutes of tug and cuddles or being free to go between the garden and noise. His brother just wants cuddles. They get half an hour of training per day, ball/dummy retrieve etc. They're extremely obedient and focussed. All 3 know and respond to voice, whistle or hand signals. 

They're clever dogs, although 3 of the 7 I know don't show this and need nothing more than a bog standard walk daily. The others need slightly more stimulation, but this means training, play, nothing massive and they make fabulous pets. 

If you're getting a KC registered pup, make sure you see the parents' health tests, especially hip scores, as dysplasia is unfortunately common in the breed.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 April 2017)

And a word of warning: springer puppies are adorable. If you visit the litter, be prepared to suddenly own a puppy!


----------



## Cahill (11 April 2017)

not so sure about the bally machine-i think repeated ball throwing can cause problems with sudden stops and twisting (and also obsesive behaviours ?)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 April 2017)

Vet told my friend with GSD who had dodgy hips not to throw for exactly that reason-sudden stops and quick turns. Leaving a dummy hidden under leaves or up a height in hedges is a good one for entertaining keen springers, or don't let them look, chuck the ball and they have to quarter to find it.


----------



## Moobli (11 April 2017)

I have never owned a springer although friends have them - they always seem such happy, busy little dogs.  They always seem to be so eager and great fun to be around.

Gorgeous photos everyone.


----------



## PorkChop (11 April 2017)

Savkins said:



			8! Wow. I would love that many but OH would have a heart attack . The more I hear about them the more I want one. Can I ask what you feed and how it works for them, mums dogs are on RAW because thats what works for the husky and the lab will eat anything.
Training wise do you have any books or DVDs you can recommend, I'm very much of the mind of reward the good and ignore the bad, does that work for springers?
I'm trying not to get too excited as we have to run everything past the landlord but we kn ow he has allowed pets in the past and hopefully we've proven to be good tenants so far.
		
Click to expand...

I used to feed raw, but unfortunately had to change back to nuts because of costs.  I feed Skinners now.

None of the books I have are a patch on finding a gundog trainer tbh.  So much with training is to do with body language and having an experienced set of eyes seeing you with your dog is a must 

I approach the dog training in exactly the same way as I do the horses - set them up to succeed, so put them in the position that they will do what you ask because it is obvious.


----------



## MyBoyChe (11 April 2017)

Ive got 2 + a jrt.  Both of mine are working bred, although they dont with me, both are extremely well behaved, biddable and calm.  They get 2 good off lead walks a day, are left home alone whilst I work mornings, then spend the rest of the day with me either at home or out for the second walk.  One loves water, one is too much of a lady to ever get wet or dirty   Neither have ever caused me a moments worry, clean in the house really quickly, fab recall, respond to whistle and hand signals and are so good natured with other dogs and humans alike.  I have them professionally trimmed every couple of months as it makes grooming easier and is easier to spot problems such as grass seeds, the water baby does get ear problems from time to time but they are easily sorted with the correct treatment.  Absolutely love them.  Im another who wouldnt do the ball thingy, better to mix things up a bit and not encourage manic or repetitive chasing imo.  Good luck, dont forget puppy pics if you go ahead :


----------



## deb_l222 (11 April 2017)

I've always had springers, I guess you could say they are my breed of choice but I fell into them by accident really.  Long story, many years ago but my first springer was Boston, a very confused (show bred) chap who had never walked on grass or been outside much. 

The most I've had together is four at one time and the least is two (current two).  They've all been second hand, or even third, fourth or fifth hand.  I was Buddy's eighth and final home, bless him.  I've had three magnificent show bred boys, who were very handsome but totally dim, god love em!!  It's fair to say the brains belong with the workers. 

Springers aren't complex creatures.  Feed them correctly, exercise them appropriately and give them a routine and they will reward you ten times over.  I've never had a puppy, all mine have arrived as older dogs but I've only ever had one destructive monkey and he was a ****** - everything went down his gullet. 

Some of mine have liked muck and water, some haven't.  It's not a given that they're muck magnets.  Current two would rather walk round a puddle than go through it.  I've always kept them clipped short so they're easier to keep clean as well. 

There's been some crackers come through rescue in the last few weeks (coming up to school holiday time) and I confess I've been tempted for another but the two I have at the moment adore each other so I don't want to upset that dynamic.  Although springers are nothing if not adaptable. 

I'll post some piccies of my lot (past and present)


----------



## deb_l222 (11 April 2017)

I could keep going forever with photos but here's a small assortment 

Current resident Rufus






Current resident Button






Silly Kiera






Gorgeous Buddy






The Beast of Bolton (aka Benji)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 April 2017)

Deb, this boy is in South Wales, 2 years old, seems like a blank canvas, desperate for training by the sounds of it. https://www.facebook.com/11160113946/photos/pcb.10154510468558947/10154510466283947/?type=3&theater


----------



## deb_l222 (11 April 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Deb, this boy is in South Wales, 2 years old, seems like a blank canvas, desperate for training by the sounds of it. https://www.facebook.com/11160113946/photos/pcb.10154510468558947/10154510466283947/?type=3&theater

Click to expand...

Oh I say, he's pretty isn't he.  There's a never ending supply of second hand springers unfortunately.  Meanwhile I've given up waiting for an Irish Water Spaniel ha ha.


----------



## Moobli (12 April 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Vet told my friend with GSD who had dodgy hips not to throw for exactly that reason-sudden stops and quick turns. Leaving a dummy hidden under leaves or up a height in hedges is a good one for entertaining keen springers, or don't let them look, chuck the ball and they have to quarter to find it.
		
Click to expand...

I rarely throw balls for my lot because of the stress put on joints with sudden stops, turns etc.  I prefer to make the dog wait until the ball has been thrown and landed before sending him for the retrieve, or hiding it for him to find.  As you say, great entertainment for a dog too.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 April 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			How many have you had? My three don't smell except temporarily when they're wet. Yes, they like water, although one of mine didn't.

 Mine live indoors although the back door stays open all day in clement weather. One of mine is working bred and used to do epic walks when younger. Now he's 14, he gallops round the park or woods for as long as 40 minutes then is an angel at home, although now deaf.  

The pet bred two are very different to each other. One needs entertaining, but this consists of ten minutes of tug and cuddles or being free to go between the garden and noise. His brother just wants cuddles. They get half an hour of training per day, ball/dummy retrieve etc. They're extremely obedient and focussed. All 3 know and respond to voice, whistle or hand signals. 

They're clever dogs, although 3 of the 7 I know don't show this and need nothing more than a bog standard walk daily. The others need slightly more stimulation, but this means training, play, nothing massive and they make fabulous pets. 

If you're getting a KC registered pup, make sure you see the parents' health tests, especially hip scores, as dysplasia is unfortunately common in the breed.












Click to expand...

Fostered a few, dog sat and walked lots, trained with too many to count, been beating with lots and see and meet lots at work, I love them.
I am a person who's dogs are not allowed upstairs or in bedrooms and I do notice the smell of dogs despite having had dogs for over 30yrs, I go into friends houses and the dog smell hits me so maybe I am particularly sensitive?
My dogs like yours (I believe) are off lead, in the mud and water etc daily.
I see so many springers come through rescue because people don't realise what they are taking on that I just want people to go into owning one with open eyes.
As I have said I love them but most do love water and will generaly plough through mud and any other going, they look so happy for it and often drag it all home with them ( my current lurcher is like this too but her very short coat means she is dry and fairly clean before we get home) they are not often couch potatoes and require a good amount of stimulation and exercise daily. 
For people who do not want wet muddy dogs daily there are better choices for people who like a busy, happy, fairly full on dog and don't mind the wet and mud perfect.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 April 2017)

A just for fun video. Zak is the one who lies down because he can't possibly choose just one ball. He is like a dragon guarding his hoard! 
https://youtu.be/ZLFzbfJ-foU

Obviously, they only get wet and muddy when we take them somewhere wet and muddy: always finish a walk by running water! By the time we get home from the river, they're dry, unlike big dog, who takes ages, but he has thick working bred fur and is used to regular hosing.


----------



## Savkins (13 June 2017)

Ooops better update this. Winston has now lived with us for 6 weeks. He is an absolute delight, the easiest puppy I have ever met. He's currently curled up on the sofa after his morning walk. He's getting 60-90 minutes walking a day (two or three walks) depending on where we go and how difficult it is. He is so easy to train, is great around horses and loves going out and about but is equally happy chilling on the sofa with us. When we went there was two puppies left, my SIL had wanted another springer for years so she now has Winstons brother Crash . Sadly I can't upload photos but he's black and white and beautiful


----------



## Thistle (13 June 2017)

Please don't over exercise your puppy. He should get a MAXIMUM od 5 mins per month 'forced' exercise (lead work, running etc) per day. So a 4 month pup should get 20 mins exercise. He can also have free time, bumbling around in the garden etc. Lots of brain games and baby training is the best way to tire a young pup. Too much exercise wrecks joints.


----------



## popsdosh (13 June 2017)

Thistle said:



			Please don't over exercise your puppy. He should get a MAXIMUM od 5 mins per month 'forced' exercise (lead work, running etc) per day. So a 4 month pup should get 20 mins exercise. He can also have free time, bumbling around in the garden etc. Lots of brain games and baby training is the best way to tire a young pup. Too much exercise wrecks joints.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it Thistle .  At the first signs of tender joints cut the exercise completely ,you are doing far to much OP you may not have a problem but I have seen far too many screwed up through to much exercise. Dont over do the training either .


----------



## Rupertthebear (13 June 2017)

60-90 minutes in total a day isnt excessive for a 4 month old pup, I am talking casual plods around whilst introducing him to the world . Great that he is around horses already  We introduce the sit and stay and recall straight away but waited until pup was 6 months before we started with retrieving etc. Agree puppy playtime is very important, Springers (and every other dog too) need mental stimulation (a job to do) and be disciplined, this cannot be substituted for just letting them off to run its not the same (hunting instinct will take over and you wont have prepared for it!).  Lots get rehomed when they hit puberty, and can be easily ruined mentally and physically.


----------



## popsdosh (13 June 2017)

Rupertthebear said:



			60-90 minutes in total a day isnt excessive for a 4 month old pup, I am talking casual plods around whilst introducing him to the world . Great that he is around horses already  We introduce the sit and stay and recall straight away but waited until pup was 6 months before we started with retrieving etc. Agree puppy playtime is very important, Springers (and every other dog too) need mental stimulation (a job to do) and be disciplined, this cannot be substituted for just letting them off to run its not the same (hunting instinct will take over and you wont have prepared for it!).  Lots get rehomed when they hit puberty, and can be easily ruined mentally and physically.
		
Click to expand...

I would have to disagree on the exercise time , most will be ok however some wont and its to late when the damage is done. When I was training springers full time used to never start any serious work until nine months when the joints had settled. Labs I used to start a little younger as long as they were sound .


----------



## Rupertthebear (13 June 2017)

popsdosh said:



			I would have to disagree on the exercise time , most will be ok however some wont and its to late when the damage is done. When I was training springers full time used to never start any serious work until nine months when the joints had settled. Labs I used to start a little younger as long as they were sound .
		
Click to expand...

Disagree on a 20 minute potter around a field surely not, I think they need to see the outside world away from home to gain confidence and be sociable?! Some will insist on dragging a pup round on a lead though I have seen, very tired pups that are overwhelmed.  I have always taken pups out off lead and adjust my pace to theirs letting them explore for 20 minutes before its time to regroup and they are put away. Agree on leaving them later for serious work though.


----------



## Clodagh (13 June 2017)

Our pup is nearly 6 months (lab) and she goes up the drive to get the paper in the morning, so a proper walk on the lead. That is maybe 10 minutes. Then she gets another 10/15 minute walk on her own with me at normal walking pace and her going as suits, and another 10 minute walk up the field with the adults at bedtime. That sounds quite a lot when you add it up!
In between she plays, wanders round the garden and does her own thing. Which right now has included hiding one of my workboots and I cannot find it anywhere. Anyone know how a lab pup's brain works?
The pup sounds lovely, OP, have fun with him. Brain work is better than exercise to tire him out at this age, less is more with those joints.


----------



## popsdosh (13 June 2017)

Rupertthebear said:



			Disagree on a 20 minute potter around a field surely not, I think they need to see the outside world away from home to gain confidence and be sociable?! Some will insist on dragging a pup round on a lead though I have seen, very tired pups that are overwhelmed.  I have always taken pups out off lead and adjust my pace to theirs letting them explore for 20 minutes before its time to regroup and they are put away. Agree on leaving them later for serious work though.
		
Click to expand...

Your talking 20 mins, OP half an hour 50% longer.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 June 2017)

Horrified at the lack of pictures! Go easy on lead walks, would be a shame to damage baby joints.


----------

